# Quick Question



## distalero (Jan 28, 2008)

I guess this question is for one of the (and I say this with the utmost respect ) "old timers"; someone who was there at the time, or soon after. 

Who was (is) Tom Gow in the past scheme of things? I was just given one of the old 19 page booklets, entitled "Ed Parker's Kenpo Karate, Volume 1  The Basics", written by "Ed Parker and Tom Gow, Photos by Daniel Gow". For the sake of history it would be nice to have some information on this.

Thanks to those who know.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 28, 2008)

Now there's an obscure historical reference. Perhaps Doc or Mr. Conatser can chime in with some details...it's certainly before my time, and they are both really old. I mean, really old.

D.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 29, 2008)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Now there's an obscure historical reference. Perhaps Doc or Mr. Conatser can chime in with some details...it's certainly before my time, *and they are both really old. I mean, really old.
> *
> D.


You like living on the edge, huh?


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jan 29, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> You like living on the edge, huh?



Remember...when being chased by a Dragon and a Dinosaur...you don't have to outrun either of them...you just have to outrun your buddy.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 29, 2008)

IWishToLearn said:


> Remember...when being chased by a Dragon and a Dinosaur...you don't have to outrun either of them...you just have to outrun your buddy.


 :rofl:  :bangahead:


----------



## Tames D (Jan 29, 2008)

I also have a copy of that publication. I thought I was the only one, lol. Those are some pictures of a very young Ed Parker. Tom Gow is pictured on the cover and again on page 18.

All I know about Tom Gow is he was one of the guys training in the early days with/under Ed Parker. I've heard Mike Pick mention that he worked out with him. Pick might be able to answer your questions.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 30, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> I also have a copy of that publication. I thought I was the only one, lol. Those are some pictures of a very young Ed Parker. Tom Gow is pictured on the cover and again on page 18.
> 
> All I know about Tom Gow is he was one of the guys training in the early days with/under Ed Parker. I've heard Mike Pick mention that he worked out with him. Pick might be able to answer your questions.


Now I'm curious... LOL


----------



## Doc (Jan 30, 2008)

IWishToLearn said:


> Remember...when being chased by a Dragon and a Dinosaur...you don't have to outrun either of them...you just have to outrun your buddy.



Unless the dinosaur packs heat and is a good shot.


----------



## Doc (Jan 30, 2008)

Tom Gow was one of the Old Timers that studied at the Pasadena School in the early days. When Tom Posed for those pictures in and on the cover of the "basics booklet" he was a brown belt. Tom dropped out of sight only to return to kenpo about 10 years later and nearly a hundred pounds heavier. Tom rededicated himself to the school during the period when it was run by Frank Trejo, lost all the weight, made black belt, and promptly disappeared - again.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 19, 2008)

Doc said:


> Tom Gow was one of the Old Timers that studied at the Pasadena School in the early days. When Tom Posed for those pictures in and on the cover of the "basics booklet" he was a brown belt. Tom dropped out of sight only to return to kenpo about 10 years later and nearly a hundred pounds heavier. Tom rededicated himself to the school during the period when it was run by Frank Trejo, lost all the weight, made black belt, and promptly disappeared - again.



Last I saw Tom Gow was on a return trip from England with Mr. Parker.  We ran into him at LAX.  Chatted for a short time in which he said he was with the John Birch Society traveling around doing business.  

I asked Mr. Parker why anyone would want to go around trying to replace plastic toilet seats with wooden ones...... he responded as he laughed... and said "NO you have it wrong... you are talking about the Birch John Society". lol

:toilclaw:


----------



## Doc (Feb 19, 2008)

Goldendragon7 said:


> Last I saw Tom Gow was on a return trip from England with Mr. Parker.  We ran into him at LAX.  Chatted for a short time in which he said he was with the John Birch Society traveling around doing business.
> 
> I asked Mr. Parker why anyone would want to go around trying to replace plastic toilet seats with wooden ones...... he responded as he laughed... and said "NO you have it wrong... you are talking about the Birch John Society". lol
> 
> :toilclaw:


You know you're sick right?


----------



## IWishToLearn (Feb 22, 2008)

*Gets his popcorn*


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 25, 2008)

Doc said:


> You know you're sick right?



Awwww come on........

:lookie:


----------

